# Vacation



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

11 am flight to Sandals La Source, in Grenada tomorrow...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have fun!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, I'm jealous!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Great photography, too!


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

My wife and I nearly went to that resort for our honeymoon. We knew we were going to spend most of our time getting drinks in a pool, unwinding after dealing with out of state wedding planning, though. We decided to take advantage of easier and cheaper flights to Jamaica and stayed at White House.

Enjoy! They just built that one right? The island's culture will be a fantastic thing to experience.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes Sir, @Anthony Drexler . That is awesome! 
I'm curious to know how much you get distracted by the kind of grass they grow there. (I get really preoccupied with that kind of thing when I'm in a new region)


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Bring some sand home for leveling.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Bring some sand home for leveling.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Ty all. Love the leveling idea


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

For those interested in Grenada, or Sandals La Source. Here's a little flavor... It's a really nice resort, located in a beautiful island, with beautiful people.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Anthony Drexler awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sweet.


----------

